
UK renewables generate more electricity than fossil fuels for first time - colinprince
https://www.carbonbrief.org/analysis-uk-renewables-generate-more-electricity-than-fossil-fuels-for-first-time
======
mytailorisrich
As I am typing the UK electricity production is: 31% renewables, 17% nuclear,
41% gas [1]

Basically the UK could have been 0 emissions today if it had decided to stick
with nuclear.

[1] [https://gridwatch.co.uk/](https://gridwatch.co.uk/)

